# Mike Tyson vs. Bob Sapp



## Wanderlei Silva Fan (Apr 18, 2006)

I remember when Sapp and Tyson were going to have a match with K-1 rules. It all came about when Sapp called out tyson in the crowd after a match! That would have been the ****. Probably wasn't enough money in it for tyson. Seems like all these special celeb matches never happen.


----------



## jrod (Apr 23, 2006)

*rogan vs snipes*

this would of been an awesome fight I think joe rogan would of won


----------



## Wanderlei Silva Fan (Apr 18, 2006)

jrod said:


> this would of been an awesome fight I think joe rogan would of won


I have never seen either guy fight before so it is hard to say.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wanderlei Silva Fan said:


> I have never seen either guy fight before so it is hard to say.


rogan would have put him to sleep, via rear naked choke


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Tyson isn't "Iron Mike" Tyson anymore. I think Sapp would beat the **** out of Tyson.*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Mike Tyson would have killed sapp. Everytime someone tests sapp's chin he gets knocked out. Kimo even rocked him.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Tyson's a little bit washed up. He's vicious, but in any fight with rules he'll lose.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> Mike Tyson would have killed sapp. Everytime someone tests sapp's chin he gets knocked out. Kimo even rocked him.


sapp is way too big for tyson, i think if tyson could withstand the initial barrage, he would eventually knock sapp out, but i dunno sapp is a best


----------

